# Drums of War 2 Now Available!



## Cinesamples (Nov 16, 2010)

We're really proud of this one.

Drums of War 2 is the sequel its popular predecessor. While Drums of War 1 covered BIG MASSIVE drums, Drums of War 2 covers drums and perc of all sizes, with ethnic flavors, metallic colors, plus plenty of big beefy ensemble percussion.

All percussion was sampled in 24/48 with the best gear, in a fantastic studio, by one of Hollywood's most in-demand percussionists. Everything recorded with 10xRR and up to 10 velocity layers.

Percussion list:
• 4 Taikos
• Taiko Ensemble
• Taiko Rims
• 3 Djun Djuns
• 3 Frame Drums
• Frame Drum Ensemble
• 4 Mondo Toms
• New Sub Boomz
• 4 Shimi Daikos
• Daiko Ensemble
• Doumbek
• Tabla
• One Shot Shaker
• Kissing Fish Shaker (super cool)
• Chang Chang
• Gong Scrapes and Hits
• Mixing Bells
• Assorted Metals



[mp3]http://www.cinesamples.com/samples/DOW2_Sound_The_Drums_DJames.mp3[/mp3]
"Sound the Drums" - Daniel James
Pricing info soon (you'll be pleasantly surprised... in a good way.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds hot dude! Whoa, really impressed by this.

Jose


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice - sound great! Needed these.


----------



## _taylor (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*



CineSamples @ Tue Nov 16 said:


> Everything recorded with 10xRR and up to 10 velocity layers.




Loving it! Sounds great guys!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Wow!!! I did not know this was on the horizon =o


----------



## Pietro (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Veeeery nice . I'm in!

- Piotr


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 16, 2010)

Oustanding! 

Its all the instruments that desperately needed an update in the sampling world, in one place.

Amazing work M&M

Dan


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!

Here's a wild thought for the future - does anyone think, with the smaller instruments in particular, an arpeggiator would be useful? Might be fun to create those Newmanesque grooves....


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Loving the taikos hehe.

Love this, cinesamples.


----------



## IvanP (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Wow! Great sound, as always!

estimated release date?


----------



## PasiP (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

This sounds nice indeed. I'll wait for more info. 

Congrats Mikes!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## mikebarry (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

For this library we concentrated on sonic space (L-R) and instruments which could layer well and were very tight sounding in the mix. All the stereo instruments you hear in the demo were recorded in place - no panning at all. 

The library is finished, just gotta finish the business end. 



PS .

Where's Ed? He'll get a kick out of this


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks awesome, I'm dying to see what the price ends up being.

About how big is the library? I assume it will be kontakt's lossless compression.


----------



## biggiantcircles (Nov 17, 2010)

these sound great!


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

[mp3]http://www.cinesamples.com/samples/DOW2_Sound_The_Drums_DJames.mp3[/mp3]
Here's a DOW2-only demo from our own Daniel James... thanks Daniel!
"Sound the Drums"


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 17, 2010)

Really good demo, Daniel! I mixed a Taiko troupe recently, brought it all back...


----------



## dannthr (Nov 17, 2010)

Damn, people, damn.


----------



## KMuzzey (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Want. Need. Now.


----------



## MacQ (Nov 17, 2010)

Friggin' great. How much?

~Stu


----------



## synthetic (Nov 17, 2010)

Very cool. Really nails the Battlestar Gallactica sound.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Good questions: size? NCW compressed? Price?


----------



## schatzus (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Sweet! Bring it....


----------



## rJames (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Always good stuff. Great recordings. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Very very cool.
I guess some of the sounds are the same used in Deep Percussion Beds.

Anyway I think a sound misses in DOW2: the one of Timpani.
I would like to have it too done with these characteristics.


----------



## Robse (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

I like the sounds! 

It's another way than in DOW1 (which i own). But i have to say that I don't like the interface. I feel that it has nothing to do with the theme of the lib. I don't like this spacey backgrond - and to be honest: Cinesamples had better UIs in the past for their libs .

Just my 2 cents.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## zvenx (Nov 18, 2010)

wow. these really sound great.....not too wet at all...and as someone mentioned before all the right instruments.....I have three products of yours on my wish list, just hoping for your next sale.
rsp


----------



## Ed (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Cinesamples im all ready to impulse buy and I havent bought anything for months, so please allow me too!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*



Robse @ 18.11.2010 said:


> and to be honest: Cinesamples had better UIs in the past for their libs



I agree with spacey backgrounds being slightly out of place here. But I disagree with this general quote.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 18, 2010)

whereas I really actually like the GUI a lot... there is just no pleasing everyone I guess 
rsp


----------



## Animus (Nov 18, 2010)

zvenx @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> whereas I really actually like the GUI a lot... there is just no pleasing everyone I guess
> rsp



I would have preferred a underwater setting with fish myself, rather than space.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 18, 2010)

lol. yes Stacy. I am sure 
rsp


----------



## Animus (Nov 18, 2010)

zvenx @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> lol. yes Stacy. I am sure
> rsp






On the same token, i liked the original interface for Requiem better. It looked more wicked and classy. The new one with candles and book looks cheesy as hell, all it needed more was silk and lace.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 18, 2010)

I actually agree with you on that one.....it went overboard, but let me not trespass.
rsp


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm partial to dinosaurs, myself...


----------



## Ed (Nov 18, 2010)

Just change it to this background.,
http://www.webwallpapers.net/wp-content ... paper_.png


----------



## a.leung (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

lol. ok. im in for the dino look.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm seeing a dry/wet toggle switch on the UI. I bet there are 2 versions of samples in there - one with the room, one without :D


----------



## Animus (Nov 18, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> I'm seeing a dry/wet toggle switch on the UI. I bet there are 2 versions of samples in there - one with the room, one without :D




doh! I was so caught up with all the pretty wallpaper choices we will get that i didn't even notice. thanks


----------



## Ed (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*



blakerobinson @ Wed Nov 17 said:


> Some of my short examples of DoW2 are up on my facebook, too.
> 
> [mp3]http://catpee.net/data/129002094375.mp3[/mp3]
> [mp3]http://catpee.net/data/129002594614.mp3[/mp3]



I listen to all these DOW2 demos everyday. o-[][]-o


----------



## dadek (Nov 19, 2010)

Dinosaur skin please!


----------



## Ed (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Sounds great Blake!

I want this library so bad.

Btw do you need to do any processing on it to get it sounding like your demos? I am hoping not because of the first video demo seems like it all just sounds great straight away.


----------



## Ed (Nov 19, 2010)

Excellent! I thought your first demos while cool sounded a tiny bit dry but if thats out of the box with no reverb added, wow. This is percussion the way I've wanted it to sound for ages. The small percussion and big percussion, excellent stereo spread, huge sound but not really ambient. Love it. Hopefully I'll be as stoked on this when I get to play it myself 

This mixed with Tonehammer and my lord the epicness.


----------



## mikebarry (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Wet = produced . Not just verb


----------



## Ed (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*



mikebarry @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> Wet = produced . Not just verb



:?:


----------



## biggiantcircles (Nov 19, 2010)

Animus @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> blakerobinson @ Thu Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> > gregjazz @ Thu Nov 18 said:
> ...



That is the most awesome thing I have ever seen, this seriously just made my day hardcore :D


----------



## schatzus (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Is this out yet?!?!? :lol:


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

Impressive to say the least (as usual from these guys). While I don't use DOW 1 as much as I thought I would, the samples in it are just outstanding, every single one of them, so really looking forward to this. 

Another vote for the dinosaur GUI.


----------



## Ed (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!!! ~o)

I had a dream you had finally put prices up on the first post over night and gave us a release date. Sadly twas just a dream.


----------



## mikebarry (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*

I think we are under 24 hours away


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 23, 2010)

From release, or from more info (pricing)?


----------



## shakuman (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Drums of War 2!!*



mikebarry @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> Both in fact



Hi Mike.
Is there an upgrade price for previous DOW owners ?

Shakuman.


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 23, 2010)

Now available!

http://cinesamples.com/products/dow2/

$199 ($229 reg.)


----------



## Ed (Nov 23, 2010)

YEAAAAAA IM SO GOING TO ORDER THIS IN THE MORNING


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2010)

hey.. 
wheres that dinosour looking patch?  :mrgreen:


----------



## wesbender (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe I missed this somewhere, but when will the introductory price end?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 24, 2010)

Kick ass. This is going on my Christmas list, for sure.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 24, 2010)

Kick ass indeed...


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2010)

gsilbers @ 24.11.2010 said:


> hey..
> wheres that dinosaur looking patch?  :mrgreen:



Seconded! :lol:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm..something may have messed up when I installed. How many megs memory should the Frame Drum All patch take up in K4? Min is 12, but it say 40 on the video...


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Farkle (Nov 24, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Nov 24 said:


> Thanks!



just epic'ed it up. Got two milestone checks, and treated myself to:

Cinetoms 2
DOW 2

And a little love to Tonehammer, Requiem Light. 

Gonna epic this @#(*$& up, baby! 

Thanks, Mike and Mike!


Another Mike...


----------



## dadek (Nov 24, 2010)

My download didn't include the dinosaur skin!?!?!?

Library rocks though!


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 25, 2010)

I got a hip hop vibe from this library. I did a short and simple demo.

Here it is - http://soundcloud.com/destaana/drums-of ... -vibe-demo


----------



## Polarity (Dec 8, 2010)

so, a bit is passed since the release... 
how do you find working with Drums Of War 2?


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally I find it really intuitive to use. The mapping is laid out really clearly, offering options for both people who prefer to use MIDI velocity to control the dynamics, as well as the "LA" style with the dynamics mapped out on different keys.

The sounds are absolutely gorgeous, and have plenty of velocity layers and round-robin. 

Another thing that occurred to me when using the library is how it expands on the traditional "war drum" idiom, modernizing it by adding less commonly-sampled drums such as the Shime Daikos, Mondo Toms, Djun Djuns, etc. in addition to the taikos, frame drums, doumbek, and so forth.

The other thing I love about the library is how you have several single instruments as well as their ensemble counterpart. For example, instead of having only one taiko patch, you actually can select between four solo taikos (as well as a patch which combines all four mappings) as well as an ensemble patch. I love that kind of scalability--it gives you a lot of flexibility over exactly what kind of ensemble sound you're after.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 8, 2010)

The new Bourne demo is awesome! 

http://cinesamples.com/wp-content/uploa ... TH-2mx.mp3


----------



## Ed (Dec 8, 2010)

For BSG fans, here's my test:
http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/BSG-DOW2_test_1.mp3 (www.edbradshawmusic.com/BSG-DOW2_test_1.mp3)

I do have issues with the taikos though, I may write a review explaining what I like and dont like.


----------



## michel (Dec 8, 2010)

gregjazz @ Wed Dec 08 said:


> Personally I find it really intuitive to use. The mapping is laid out really clearly, offering options for both people who prefer to use MIDI velocity to control the dynamics, as well as the "LA" style with the dynamics mapped out on different keys.
> 
> The sounds are absolutely gorgeous, and have plenty of velocity layers and round-robin. [...]



+1


Here is my little music with DOW2 only - New Horizon.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice demos guys!


----------



## Polarity (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks 
I think I'll buy it during next days.

yes the "LA" style with the dynamics mapped out on different keys is a good option to control better the dynamics.

From the demos, the only thing I don't like is the sound of the sticks of the taikos...
dunno why, but it's so for now.
It's possible I can use another library stick sound instead of that.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 9, 2010)

I personally do not like the stick sounds of the Taikos aswell, not to mention they are way louder than the head hit its self.


----------



## Ed (Dec 9, 2010)

> I personally do not like the stick sounds of the Taikos aswell, not to mention they are way louder than the head hit its self.



Thats strange, I thought the stick sounds were one of the best things they captured. Its the other takio hits I have a problem with. Do you guys not like the sounds of BSG sticks? To me DOW2 gets very close.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 10, 2010)

Ed @ Fri Dec 10 said:


> > I personally do not like the stick sounds of the Taikos aswell, not to mention they are way louder than the head hit its self.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats strange, I thought the stick sounds were one of the best things they captured. Its the other takio hits I have a problem with. Do you guys not like the sounds of BSG sticks? To me DOW2 gets very close.




Hey dude.

I knwo you're man who loves his Taikos. I'm interested to know what you don't like about the other Taiko drum hits? 

There's something I don't like about them either, but I'd like to know your issue?


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 10, 2010)

Ed...........?


----------



## Ed (Dec 11, 2010)

Dan-Jay said:


> Dan-Jay said:
> 
> 
> > There's something I don't like about them either, but I'd like to know your issue?
> ...


Hey Dan,

Sorry I was asleep 

Well its kind of complicated. I have quite a high standard I'm judging it by, I will say that to start with. I will also say that I still recommend it and I'm still happy I bought it and would definitely do it all over again. *Its still a must have for all fans of BSG-style percussion*. Its as close as you're ever going to get... unless they do another session. This "review" is only for BSG fans, if you hate BSG percussion you won't understand my criticisms. 

Firstly, I don't like the programming. I know it seemed sensible to allow you to play velocity layers key by key and when I saw the video demo I too thought maybe that would be a good idea. Sadly I find it "stiff" (at least compared to what I'm used to with Tonehammer). I like Tonehammer because I can bash away on the keyboard hitting all kinds of notes and it sound good. With DOW2 style of programming of dynamics have to think more about exactly what notes I hit or else it will sound wrong. For example I can't just bash away on it because otherwise Im hitting notes that will play the same dynamics regardless. I know they give us two notes that DO have dynamics layers, but I'd rather they just give me an octave of them so i can bash away on it like I do with Tonehammer. 

This brings me onto my second set of criticisms. While it has 10x rr for some reason on some sounds I don't get as much of a feeling of that RR as I would with a Tonehammer lib, I don't know why that is. But anyway this is just a minor observation, the main point in this case is that I don't feel there are enough playing styles explored, this is all most evident with the Takios and one that bothers me the most. As you might have thought I have listened to BSG music over and over *and over* so when I first played around on DOW2 Taikos, I knew something was wrong but for a while I couldn't be sure exactly what I thought was wrong with it. 

Firstly, regarding playing styles. I am not an expert in Taikos, or percussion, all I know is how it sounds, so this will be hard for me to explain. With BSG I hear hits played like DOW2 as, but I also hear lots of other ways of playing the taiko. Maybe there are smaller takios used as well in the show that DOW2 didnt record, I don't know. All I know is that it provides a sound that isn't possible to get with DOW2. I know the recording style in BSG has changed over the years, but I checked each season and they all have these sounds. I also checked some other stuff I had done with Takio samples taken from Quantum Leap Rare Instruments which included two solo "dragon takios" and they had the sound and I got closer than DOW2 allows me to! So I'm sure its made by Takios... here's a track where you can hear an example from Season 1. (If the video doesn't skip to the right section skip to 1min 8 seconds.) There is also the track Storming New Caprica from Season 3. I don't hear these sounds in DOW2 and if someone can show me a track done with DOW2 that sounds like that I will take this all back and admit I just suck. 

My last criticism is that the "wet" mic as CS said its not just a wet microphone its been produced and reverb added as the dry mic is bone dry. My problem is while its more useful than the dry version it sounds quite bathroom-like to me. If anyone thinks I'm being unfair, here's a http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/BSG-DOW2_bad_takios.mp3 (very quick example), I used some other DOW2 instruments here in order to make the Takios sound a bit better but this is predominantly Takios (I'm trying to do a sort of rendition of this track). Now compare that to a really poor quality clip from a BSG DVD extra. At the start of the video you hear many hits and some exposed Takio hits, even though its a terrible sound quality video I think its clear that the exposed takio hits there are warm and rich and sound nothing like DOW2. I know there is a difference but I don't know exactly what it is. I also wondered if I was a better producer if I could get closer with the dry mics, but I've tried lots of different ways of placing the dry mic in a space I just cant do it. So please do check that DVD extra video above, because thats how I want my Takio samples to sound preferably.

Again, that said, *I do recommend the library*, especially to BSG fans, despite of all this. The takios sticks are excellent and one of the most BSG things in the library, even though its all not as perfect as I would like as I have said. The Takio hits themselves are also useful despite its flaws and even though I said what I said above I would use them buried in a mix with other sounds, but I wouldn't want to have them exposed. I love the concept of providing you with drums which fill in all the frequency ranges and I found it surprisingly easy to get good results, like http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/BSG-DOW2_test_1.mp3 (when I made this test)very quickly. The sounds are also very different to Tonehammer and provide much much appreciated different sound and love the double tracking idea, it really works. The frame drums are very different sounding to Th Epic Frame and Th Epic Frame Solo, so its not at all redundant.

So in short, its a cool library that falls short of greatness. I wish they could do another expanded version with more sounds, expanded articulations and have another go at getting that Takio sound "correct" but I suspect that probably won't happen. At least I have that damn chang chang now, I didn't think anyone was ever going to sample that.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for your long comment Ed!

Actually I'm a big fan of BSG and a big fan of BSG percussion tracks.
About your demos/test:
in effect I don't like the wet mic sound of BSG-DOW2_bad_takios.mp3
I believe I will go for the dry mic and find my ambient.

I like instead the BSG-DOW2_test_1.mp3, very very very BSG!! 

The reason I didn't like DOW2 Taikos Sticks perhaps is just because I knew too much the sound... too equal to something I heard a lot around.
but I didn't think to BSG one till Ed wrote it.
Maybe I could reconsider it now. 

PS: Of DOW2 I like a lot the Sub Boom sound.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 11, 2010)

Ed. Great post mate, I totally agree with you and looking back on it, I don't think there's one thing I could disagree with.

Apart from Ed's honest review, I would also recommend DOW2. The Taikos are IMO the best I've heard so far on the market. Not only that, it's a great little toolkit to have when creating percussion loops. When I say toolkit, I mean that this is a library I would pretty much use all the time to blend with something else, or to layer over the top of other perussion. It's also I great base percussion library and great to get inspired and started with.

I like how it's got quite a few RRs which is always helpful. The dynamics are a little strange per percussive instrument, so sometimes you may need to do some work arounds which aren't too difficult.

Cheers, Ed. I'm a big fan of BSG aswell so......... :wink:


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOAHva8TF_M

Love this track. It's exactly what I'm looking for in a Taiko.


----------



## Ed (Dec 12, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Sat Dec 11 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOAHva8TF_M
> 
> Love this track. It's exactly what I'm looking for in a Taiko.



Exactly, to me its perfect. 8)

There's also the Season 1 track "The Thousandth Landing"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDJ3b88h_Dg

They improved the engineering over the years, but even this sounds awesome to me.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 13, 2010)

What the h**l !!
Do I have to pay the VAT now for a download?? :roll:


----------



## zvenx (Dec 20, 2010)

CineSamples @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> Now available!
> 
> http://cinesamples.com/products/dow2/
> 
> $199 ($229 reg.)



hi, does this pricing end saturday with your sale or when does it end?
thanks
rsp


----------



## Polarity (Dec 21, 2010)

got it.
now that I'm trying it, I don't find bad the wet mics of Taikos...
but I'm using the ensemble patch.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry for the "dumb" question:
what's the difference among Taiko Ensemble and Taiko Ensemble Bigger Rims patches??
They sound the same to me.
I don't find any clues in the manual.
What is that I don't understand or catch?


----------



## Polarity (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry, after some months I repost my question:
what's the difference among Taiko Ensemble and Taiko Ensemble Bigger Rims patches??
They sound the same on my system.

I hear the difference in the "Taikos ALL" patch, between the two different ensembles on the right of the keyboard, but not between the two "Ensemble" patches:
they sound identical to the rightest kit of the ALL patch.
What's wrong?

Perhaps the "Taiko Ensemble" patch loads the same samples of the "Bigger Rims" patch...
Anyone has found this anomaly?


----------



## rpaillot (Mar 4, 2011)

A little bit OT, 
did you guys notice that deep percussion beds is basically loops made with Drums of war 1 ? 
I'm really disappointed I bought this ....


----------



## Ed (Mar 4, 2011)

rpaillot @ Fri Mar 04 said:


> A little bit OT,
> did you guys notice that deep percussion beds is basically loops made with Drums of war 1 ?
> I'm really disappointed I bought this ....



I don't have Deep Percussion Beds but I'm listening to the demos and can't recognise a single sound that sounds like DOW2?

But even if it was, why would that even matter? Deep Percussion Beds isn't meant to replace a full multi-samples percussion library.

To me the DOW2 demos are representative of the library, you can also look at my user demo on the other page in my "review". If none of that sounds good to someone then they shouldn't get the library.


----------



## Ed (Mar 4, 2011)

Polarity @ Fri Mar 04 said:


> Sorry, after some months I repost my question:
> what's the difference among Taiko Ensemble and Taiko Ensemble Bigger Rims patches??



I thought it was the stick clacks but went to check again to be sure and ab'd both patches and also can't hear a difference?


----------

